# DNS Problem? "Temporary failure in name resolution"



## DarthShader (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mit einem Virtual Server, der bei 1und1 läuft, ein Problem (Suse 9.3). Verschiedene Programm schlagen fehl, wenn sie einen Domain lookup machen müssen. Unter anderem läuft Trac auf dem Rechner und er kann keine E-Mails versenden mit der Fehlermeldung im Log: "gaierror: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')"

Weitere Symptome: gebe ich "dig www.google.de" oder "nslookup www.google.de" ein, so kommt als Fehlermeldung immer "_couldn't get address for '@@': failure_".

Versuche ich mit "wget" auf eine Seite zuzugreifen, kommt



> # wget http://www.google.de
> --16:17:29--  http://www.google.de/
> => `index.html'
> Resolving http://www.google.de... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.



Nach einigen Recherchen bin ich immer wieder darauf gestoßen, dass es wohl ein Problem mit der Datei "/etc/resolv.conf" geben könnte. Dort sind bei mir 3 Nameserver eingetragen:


```
search onlinehome-server.info
nameserver 87.106.9.251,195.20.224.234,195.20.224.99
```

Ändere ich das "onlinehome-server.info" auf den Namen meiner Domain, die mit dem Virtual Server verbunden ist, ändert sich leider nichts. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Nameserver richtig sind, ich finde leider keine Hilfeseite zu Nameservern von 1und1.

Der Support von 1und1 meldet sich natürlich nicht :-/

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, falls mir jemand helfen könnte. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter - liegt es an falschen Nameservern? Ist die resolv.conf falsch? Könnte das Problem ganz woanders liegen?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## LL0rd (29. April 2008)

ähm.... seit wann werden denn nameserver in der resolv.conf mit einem komma getrennt? Schmeiß das mal weg, also einfach nur ein Leerzeichen zwischen den IPs.


----------



## DarthShader (29. April 2008)

Hallo LL0rd,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das war es doch tatsächlich - nun funktioniert alles.

Aber wie kann das nur sein, diese Einträge standen so schon da drin, ich habe nie etwas an der Datei geändert. Ich kenne mich mit Linux auch gar nicht genug aus, um überhaupt zu wissen, dass ich die Datei verändern könnte.

Sehr merkwürdig - nungut, jedenfalls vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## port29 (29. April 2008)

DarthShader hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie kann das nur sein, diese Einträge standen so schon da drin, ich habe nie etwas an der Datei geändert. Ich kenne mich mit Linux auch gar nicht genug aus, um überhaupt zu wissen, dass ich die Datei verändern könnte.



Ich glaub, da müsstest du mal den 1&1 Support mal fragen. Auf die Antwort bin ich schon gespannt. Ich wette da kommt so etwas wie "Wir haben Ihren Server überprüft, alles ist OK" zurück, ohne dass auf die eigentliche Frage eingegangen wird.


----------

